# Expecting mother. Unsure of due date or how far along.



## cassraptor (Jan 25, 2017)

I received a rat four nights ago who I soon realized was obviously pregnant. Her nipples have no hair around them, and she has grown much more tired. Laying on her side, potato-ing out, and so on.

She has doubled in size the past two days. Like I said, she is sleeping a lot and has been nesting some too. I'm surprised honestly that she hasn't had them yet.




















She is huge and looks like she swallowed a tennis ball. A few folks I've spoken to think that she will have a large litter. 
I am told that this is likely her second litter. I later asked the person I got her from what what males she had been in with and was told he had her with a himalayan male.
She only lays on top of the box and hasn't been nesting inside it, and so I am considering removing it.

Overall any thoughts? How far she might be or how soon she may be due?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Rat generally only show in their last week so she could have them in any moment.

I'd move her into a cage by herself if she is not already. I highly suggest a bin cage, they are ideal for keeping moms and babies. In cages babies can be pushed out of the bars or the mom could carry them up and they fall.

Just make sure she is in a nice quiet area. I personally prefer to remove hides because it makes it much easier to see how mom/babies are doing. You can cover her bin with a blanket over the top if need be. 

Some helpful links for the babies development & sexing:
http://www.afrma.org/babyratdevdaily.htm
http://tigertailrattery.weebly.com/growth-picture-journal.html
http://ratguide.com/breeding/baby_development/birth_to_weaning.php
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=42
my pages:
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/sexing
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/baby-development


bin cage:
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/#!How-to-make-a-bin-cage/yqplu/57b158f40cf2a28cd69e0068

make sure she has good healthy food to eat 24/7 try not to stuff ehr with too much extra food but give her healthy fresh foods and alittle extra protein if her normal food isn't too high, like hardboiled eggs or chicken breast.


Sucks that the person gave her to u like that with no warning


----------



## cassraptor (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks! I figured she was due soon. I removed the box hide and may remove the igloo as well.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Did she pop yet?


----------

